# Hydraulic Pumps



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

I have a CX2510. I am not tractor savvy, so please bear with me.

I see it has two hydraulic filters, one for the transmission and one for the FEL, etc.

Does that mean it has two pumps?? Dual Pumps??? Tandem Pump?? I see one place to add hydraulic fluid so I don't know how the trans and the rest could be separate but, like I said, I am not tractor savvy.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Tumblindown,
As I understand it, you have one pump for everything including loader. Two filters (regular hydraulic filter & hi pressure filter). Attached is a U-tube video covering a 400 hour service on a CX2610 which should be similar to your system:


----------



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Tumblindown,
> As I understand it, you have one pump for everything including loader. Two filters (regular hydraulic filter & hi pressure filter).


I appreciate your response. Thank you.

But I don't know how one pump can generate two distinct functions...... High pressure low volume and low pressure high volume.

Not being ungrateful or nit-picky and it really doesn't matter to me (or anybody else) very much at all. Just curious.

I think I might have too much tme on my hands


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Tumblindown said:


> I appreciate your response. Thank you.
> 
> But I don't know how one pump can generate two distinct functions...... High pressure low volume and low pressure high volume.
> 
> ...



I just traded my Kioti CS2210 this spring for a bigger model.....I had it for about 3 years......One hydro pump for everything but two filters.....One for the HST drive and one for the rest of the hydros.....My new one is a CK3510 with the same set up.......Not hard to use one pump for both if you have regulators and such installed in the system.....Just go with the flow.....LOL


----------

